# Service `donutsd' needs non existent service `mta'

## sacchi

Ciao a tutti!

È da un po' che, quando cron deve partire, mi arriva una mail con l'errore in oggetto.

Qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolverlo per cortesia?

Molte grazie!!!

Sacchi

----------

## pierino_89

Non so cosa sia donutsd, però hai installato ssmtp, postfix o un servizio di questo tipo (un MTA insomma)?

----------

## sacchi

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Non so cosa sia donutsd, però hai installato ssmtp, postfix o un servizio di questo tipo (un MTA insomma)?

 

Yes, ho installato qmail.

----------

## pierino_89

Potresti incollare qui il codice del servizio donutsd e del servizio qmail? Uno dei due deve essere scritto sbagliato (o la funzionalità richiesta è sbagliata, o qmail non fornisce la funzionalità mta)

----------

## sacchi

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Potresti incollare qui il codice del servizio donutsd e del servizio qmail? Uno dei due deve essere scritto sbagliato (o la funzionalità richiesta è sbagliata, o qmail non fornisce la funzionalità mta)

 

Ciao,

cos'è il "codice del servizio"?

Molte grazie!

----------

## pierino_89

Il contenuto del file /etc/init.d/nomeservizio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sacchi

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Il contenuto del file /etc/init.d/nomeservizio  

 

oooops!   :Very Happy: 

/etc/init.d/donutsd:

```
depend() {

        need mta

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting the DNSSEC monitoring daemon"

        start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile ${DONUTSD_PIDFILE} --make-pidfile --background --exec ${DONUTSD_CMD} -- -i ${DONUTSD_CONFPATH} ${DONUTSD_OPTS}

        eend $? "failed to start donutsd"

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping donutsd"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile ${DONUTSD_PIDFILE}

        eend $? "Failed to stop donutsd"

}  
```

/etc/init.d/svscan:

```
depend() {

        use net

        before ntpd ntp-client spamd apache apache2

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting service scan"

        setsid start-stop-daemon --start --exec /usr/bin/svscan \

                --background --make-pidfile \

                --pidfile /var/run/svscan.pid -- /service

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping service scan"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --exec /usr/bin/svscan \

                --pidfile /var/run/svscan.pid

        eend $?

        ebegin "Stopping service scan services"

        svc -dx /service/* 2>/dev/null

        eend $?

        ebegin "Stopping service scan logging"

        svc -dx /service/*/log 2>/dev/null

        eend $?

}  
```

Come faccio a sapere quale pacchetto contiene donutsd e chi usa questo pacchetto?

GRAZIE PER L'AIUTO!!!!  :Smile: 

Sacchi

----------

## pierino_89

Ehm, che c'entra svscan?   :Very Happy: 

Comunque leggiti questo articolo e assicurati che /etc/init.d/qmail abbia la linea "provide mta"

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4#doc_chap4

Donutsd l'avevo cercato ed ha a che fare col server dns, comunque puoi usare "equery belongs" per scoprire a quale ebuild appartiene un file.

----------

## sacchi

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Ehm, che c'entra svscan?   

 

svscan è il demone usato da qmail.

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Comunque leggiti questo articolo e assicurati che /etc/init.d/qmail abbia la linea "provide mta"
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4#doc_chap4

 

Aggiunta, grazie!

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Donutsd l'avevo cercato ed ha a che fare col server dns, comunque puoi usare "equery belongs" per scoprire a quale ebuild appartiene un file.

 

```
# equery belongs donutsd

 * Searching for donutsd ...

net-dns/dnssec-tools-1.14 (/etc/init.d/donutsd)

net-dns/dnssec-tools-1.14 (/etc/conf.d/donutsd)

net-dns/dnssec-tools-1.14 (/usr/bin/donutsd)

# equery depends dnssec-tools

 * These packages depend on dnssec-tools:

app-admin/webmin-1.620 (>=net-dns/dnssec-tools-1.13)
```

Scoperto l'arcano...!

Ciao e grazie,

Sacchi

----------

